# painting over hot mud



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

patched over the primer and then painted. Any patches with the mud need to be primed again and then painted. The absorption rate of the mud is different and will effect the sheen.


----------



## mbaker76 (Oct 22, 2008)

It was all new construction, new drywall etc no patches or existing. After they were finished and sanded I primed the whole thing then rolled the topcoat. That’s almost what it seems like is that the corners are smoother or shinier than the rest so they stand ou in the right light.

So you think if I reroll the corners it will hide them better???


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

did you use a PVA primer? Specifically formulated for new drywall. Maybe the roller did not get close to the corners and you have no texture there, allowing it to reflect light more.


----------



## mbaker76 (Oct 22, 2008)

I used Zinsser Primecoat, which was supposed to be ideal for new drywall. I tried to roll right into the corner, but you can defeinetly tell a texture difference about 3-4" out from the corner. I didnt know if that was typical of hot mud to not hold the texture as well or not.

Its strange because some corners show worse than others. Im thinking of just re-rolling the corners and trying to get in tight to see if another coat will make a difference.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Did you allow the mud to completely dry? 2 days or more. And for the primer to dry


----------



## mbaker76 (Oct 22, 2008)

a week or more for the mud, and at least 2-3 days for the primer.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Went to Zinsser's site. They have a "Drywall Primer" .. it is what you should be using. The do not even list something called Zinsser Primecoat. Still seems to me you are not using a PVA primer.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

...could be the paint


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

This coat flashing is probably a combination of cheap primer and cheap builders paint. The problem should clear right up with the proper products.

SirWired


----------



## mbaker76 (Oct 22, 2008)

Zinsser Primecoat2 and Valspar premium are the products I used.

Its only in certain places, not every corner is like this. I did notice that the drywall finishers seemed to have it built up more in these corners. Is it just the slight difference in angle that causes it to look different. You cant really see the actually mud but you can feel it build up into the corner. Maybe its just a slight difference in reflection angle, especially with the eggshell paint, versus the flat primer which makes it more noticeable.

You can also see where it looks like the corner is smoother than the rest of the wall, like the rollers texture didn’t stick as well right into the corner, that’s why I wondered about rolling over it again right up into the corner. On the other hand it just almost looks like the paint didnt go on as thick there like it is only first coated, again why I thought maybe Id give another coat of paint a shot first.
 
The other thing I have thought about is to go back and remud these corners and try to taper them out a little further then reprime and paint, but since carpet and trim and everything else is done I was hoping to avoid that. For the most part its probably not noticeable to most people, and its only under certain lighting conditions. I have had different people look the room over and did not notice it until I point it out to them.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

mbaker76 said:


> ...Valspar premium...





slickshift said:


> ...could be the paint


Confidence is high...


----------



## mbaker76 (Oct 22, 2008)

If its the paint why would it only be these 2 corners, not all over the walls or in other corners?

We have painted a lot of rooms in this house with similar paint and never had a problem.

Not saying it isnt the paint, just looking for info.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Valspar paints are adequate at best, meaning they could work fine many times under excellent conditions

However, once one or more conditions are not ideal (ie: using hot mud, inadequate prep, skipping a step like cleaning, etc...), they will "flash" or worse

Basically, the product worked well enough over most of the project, but was not quite good enough for the rest

Yours would be a rather common issue I'm afraid

Another coat _might_ fix it...or it might take a few


*I'd cut bait at this point and get a can of good stuff mixed to the same color and paint the whole wall-from natural break to natural break...that would ensure you won't need two or three more coats...but maybe that's me, I don't relish the idea of 4 or more coats
But not seeing it, I can't tell if you could just cut in a few extra times (with the cheap stuff) and have it look OK, which might be an option


----------



## mbaker76 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for the info....


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

...anytime

:thumbsup:


----------



## cinerobert (Dec 5, 2021)

mbaker76 said:


> Zinsser Primecoat2 and Valspar premium are the products I used.
> 
> Its only in certain places, not every corner is like this. I did notice that the drywall finishers seemed to have it built up more in these corners. Is it just the slight difference in angle that causes it to look different. You cant really see the actually mud but you can feel it build up into the corner. Maybe its just a slight difference in reflection angle, especially with the eggshell paint, versus the flat primer which makes it more noticeable.
> 
> ...


It's light reflecting off the perpendicular wall. That's it.

Either that or you didn't use $16,000 mud and primer formulated by NASA for use on spacecraft.
Wait 47 years for the mud to dry, 15 years for the primer.


----------

